# Kirkwood season edit.



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Love your vids, as usual


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The first vid made me grin as well  Sweet!


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome vids! Impressive how well that Hovercraft floats in the deep powder.

Saturday was one of the best non-powder days I've seen in a while.

I'm sure I'll come back to these vids mid Summer when I'm jonesing.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Happy to see CA finally got some snow! Been a rough season for ya out there. 

Enjoyed the videos, thanks for sharing!

Re: the Hovercraft float. Yah, at times was hard to tell if it was even touching snow :laugh: Aptly named for sure.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

cant wait till next season! ,,hope this tahoe pass pays off!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

It floats like a flying carpet. and that's after I discover how better it rides centered! I used to set the bindings way back, for a really surfy feel, but the big nose would swing left and right, making for a much less precise ride. Centered feels perfect instead. And that's a 156!

Some of the carving videos I used a really long stick. Good frame but too unbalancing when turning.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice. 

Some of the shots look computer generated to me for some reason. Like when you are going through the trees, the trees look something from a video game or a CGI movie.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowman55 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Some of the shots look computer generated to me for some reason. Like when you are going through the trees, the trees look something from a video game or a CGI movie.


Skier's right off chair 11.. it's all true man. I agree that the way the Hovercraft floats looks unreal


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice powder. board looks wide, looks like it would float well.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

deagol said:


> Very nice powder. board looks wide, looks like it would float well.


Jeremy Jones Hovercraft. True to its name


----------

